# Bushwhacked! What do you do about your body hair?



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Probably means he likes them to shave so much that the hair follicles come out of the skin as well as the hair or something like that.


No, I just meant that my statement was obvious.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catenaccio said:


> No, I just meant that my statement was obvious.


I know, I wasn't serious.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

English isn't my first language. So in a way, you're all racist.:crying::angry:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't shave my body hair. My legs, my pits, and my crotch are all natural and fuzzy. 

I only shave my face when someone else demands it for social reasons, but I don't feel that I should ever have to. I just got tired of fighting about it every time I wanted to go anywhere, so I started giving in for the sake of convenience. When I live alone, I will probably stop shaving my face again. I like my beard. I feel that being prevented from keeping it is emotionally damaging to me and decreases my self-esteem.

I responded in the poll as a female, because my body is female, and this was a question about my body.




As for my partner's body, when I have a partner, his hair is his to trim or grow as he pleases. 
I tend to prefer whatever is natural, whether he is hairy or smooth, because stubble is prickly to the touch and distracts from snuggling. I find that no matter how often a person shaves, it is hard to avoid leaving a little bit of stubble sometimes, and I dislike being prickled. I would prefer he not spend a lot of effort on maintenance unless he actually enjoys it for his own reasons. I consider shaving a huge unnecessary, painful hassle, and probably wouldn't choose to be in a relationship with a man who required me to do it regularly.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

snail said:


> I don't shave my body hair. My legs, my pits, and my crotch are all natural and fuzzy.
> 
> I only shave my face when someone else demands it for social reasons, but I don't feel that I should ever have to. I just got tired of fighting about it every time I wanted to go anywhere, so I started giving in for the sake of convenience. When I live alone, I will probably stop shaving my face again. I like my beard. I feel that being prevented from keeping it is emotionally damaging to me and decreases my self-esteem.
> 
> ...


Shave............your face?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Eerie said:


> Shave............your face?


Yep. I grow a very soft, pleasant beard when I'm not being a permissive, cowardly sell-out. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catenaccio said:


> English isn't my first language. So in a way, you're all racist.:crying::angry:


Your English is quite good, actually. The miscommunication is due to the difficulty of portraying sarcasm through the Internet.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

snail said:


> Yep. I grow a very soft, pleasant beard when I'm not being a permissive, cowardly sell-out. :laughing:


Are you naturally blonde or is it just your facial hair? I'm dark-haired, but my facial hair is a mixture of black and blond.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

snail said:


> Yep. I grow a very soft, pleasant beard when I'm not being a permissive, cowardly sell-out. :laughing:


I grow random chin hairs, and hairs above my top lip that I go to great lengths to remove...I wonder if other women would admit to random face hairs. It seems like something most women are embarrassed to admit to


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't even have arm hair..


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Your English is quite good, actually. The miscommunication is due to the difficulty of portraying sarcasm through the Internet.


 
"Quite good"...how dare you!? I have a degree from an English University I'll have you know. Now I feel worse than before, lol.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catenaccio said:


> "Quite good"...how dare you!? I have a degree from an English University I'll have you know. Now I feel worse than before, lol.


So then, your claims of racism based on your not having a good command of English, nor being a native speaker of English are false.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I grow random chin hairs, and hairs above my top lip that I go to great lengths to remove...I wonder if other women would admit to random face hairs. It seems like something most women are embarrassed to admit to


I have a long (like an inch) random face hair on the left side of my face, near my chin. I'm just letting it chill there, because it's fun to stroke it dramatically and pretend that it's a mini goatee.

I also get a few random long black hairs on my breasts. I plucked them once because I didn't want the girl I was seeing to go all "B| groce" at them, but after that I've just let them chill, too. IDGAF.

Body hair is considered so ~unwomanly~ and negative for women to have that I'm not surprised that many women won't talk about it. It sucks because we're treated like EW GROSS LET ME SHAME YOU FOR BEING HUMAN for having body hair and we're treated like EW GROSS LET ME SHAME YOU FOR BEING AFRAID OF BEING SHAMED FOR BEING HUMAN if we remove our body hair. eheu


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> So then, your claims of racism based on your not having a good command of English, nor being a native speaker of English are false.


Maybe it was a joke...?  I though the smileys kind of made it clear. Maybe not though.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catenaccio said:


> Maybe it was a joke...?  I though the smileys kind of made it clear. Maybe not though.


Sorry, I didn't notice that it was a joke. My last post was also a joke, though.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

skycloud86 said:


> Are you naturally blonde or is it just your facial hair? I'm dark-haired, but my facial hair is a mixture of black and blond.


Nah, my facial hair is naturally red/orange, like my dad's and my brother's, and the hair on my head is naturally dark brown. I just thought blonde looked sunnier.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I grow random chin hairs, and hairs above my top lip that I go to great lengths to remove...I wonder if other women would admit to random face hairs. It seems like something most women are embarrassed to admit to


I guess it's perceived as embarrassing; but yes, and based on genetics and age, they might increase. I've been to an electrologist before, and it's not like they don't have a thriving business based on women not wanting certain hair on certain parts. In fact, I would think most of the clientelle is women, not men... although in the last decade or so, I think body-hair removal (especially back and shoulders) with laser for men has become more commonplace.

Female hair still exists all over the body, it's mostly a matter of hormones. (This is why genetic backgrounds -- like Mediterranean women -- or age, when a female's hormones have dropped a bit and/or testosterone might be higher proportionally, will typically have more hair issues.) Female hairs are lighter and downier, more _vellus_-like, while male hairs are stiffer and coarser and thicker and darker. But they are still there. Look on a woman's torso or forearms at the right angle and you'll see hair. There can even be a downy layer of hair on the cheeks/face, it's just so fine that you don't see it unless the light hits it.

Upper lip hair really hurts, though, when they zap it.  I take vicodin and rub EMLA on it, but it still feels like a wasp sting.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't shave and I'm male. I'm just not hairy, although I am an epic pit monster.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Catenaccio said:


> I like a girl to obviously wax her legs, armpits, vagina.


But, why do you consider that it wud be obvious to everyone that you would like that?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I guess it's perceived as embarrassing; but yes, and based on genetics and age, they might increase. I've been to an electrologist before, and it's not like they don't have a thriving business based on women not wanting certain hair on certain parts. In fact, I would think most of the clientelle is women, not men... although in the last decade or so, I think body-hair removal (especially back and shoulders) with laser for men has become more commonplace.
> 
> Female hair still exists all over the body, it's mostly a matter of hormones. (This is why genetic backgrounds -- like Mediterranean women -- or age, when a female's hormones have dropped a bit and/or testosterone might be higher proportionally, will typically have more hair issues.) Female hairs are lighter and downier, more _vellus_-like, while male hairs are stiffer and coarser and thicker and darker. But they are still there. Look on a woman's torso or forearms at the right angle and you'll see hair. There can even be a downy layer of hair on the cheeks/face, it's just so fine that you don't see it unless the light hits it.
> 
> Upper lip hair really hurts, though, when they zap it.  I take vicodin and rub EMLA on it, but it still feels like a wasp sting.



...That was akin to hearing Jesus isn't real. Its something you always knew to be true, but you just had to come out and say it. Plausible deniability wont work anymore... I have to evaluate my world view all over.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

•What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?
-Shave: Legs, armpits, bikini area. Wax: upper lip.

•Why do you shave/wax these parts?
-Because there's hair on them...I don't like body hair, it's uncomfortable, unsightly and can smell.

•What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?
-Back and chest hair, get rid of it. Keep the pubic area tidy and clean. Keep the face trimmed  

•Why?
-I just amn't attracted to body hair. I can't help it, it's just my personal preference.

•If you do not shave/wax any parts, why?
-I shave/wax everything that needs to be shaved/waxed. I don't shave my arms though, I find that weird.

•Have you or would you shave your partner?
-I haven't and I wouldn't. Shave your own hair, I don't need to be doing mine and yours.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

I take care of the legs and the pits. Mostly because I find it unsightly on people in general, so at the very least I can seek to make myself what I wish. Be the change you wish to make in the world and all that jazz.

On any partner, back hair, shoulder hair, excessive face hair, excessive leg hair, and pit hair I find distinctly repulsive. I can tolerate the pits on a guy, since usually its a macho thing or such. I don't like chest hair on females, but on men it is okay. Don't really care about anything else.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)? 
I shave my legs, pits, "powder-puff" (all of it).. I wax my brows and have been known to wax my legs... and in the future plan to wax my bikini area as well.

Why do you shave/wax these parts?
"powder-puff": an Intuition razor and body wash with lotion.. legs and pits: with a Venus razor and body wash with lotion... brows: wax with a roller waxing applicator and wax removal strips (not the muslin strips even though they are said to be less painful) (also I would like to point out for those of you who break out easily after a wax you can request that the operator not use after wax remover or mineral oil as it has a tendency to clog freshly opened pores.. instead you can use 'Seabreeze' to immediately calm the skin while cleaning off the wax residue after your wax.. but be aware that it might have a slight sting for about .05 seconds.).... Used a trimmer/edgers on a low/short setting (or with a number one guard) for his mommy-daddy buttons (all of it) on my man and would again probably with any man. I faded it into his happy trail like a true professional groomer... which is just what I happen to be.... 

EDIT: the why's are because it is easier to stay smelling nice and clean, to not be as sweaty and hot, and because I love smooth skin (the look and the feel of it.)

What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax? 
wanted him to wax instead of shave all _these_ areas... brows, back, shoulders... (when I was with you know who.)
Why? because razors left the space between the brows too far apart and the hair too blunt-ended and therefore thicker looking when it grew back in.. also because on his back and shoulders he shaved it and it felt stubbly always. I liked how often and the different ways and how it felt and looked and all of that about his facial hair other than his brows.. in other words he did good shaving his face and grooming in his ears.. I had no complaints.

If you do not shave/wax any parts, why? 
Because there is no socially unacceptable hair on that part.. LOL... otherwise it gets shaved or waxed..

Have you or would you shave your partner? 
no not with a razor unless I was begged to because I am afraid of cutting someone.. I can use a razor in my line of work but only one with a guard on it (used for cuts specifically).. so I am not experienced enough with a straight razor ~or~ 'the like' to use one on the body of someone other than ME.. However see above question for more on this answer.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

What parts of your body do you shave
Face/head are shaved as in short, not off. Anywhere else that can get fur jungle-crazy is kept trimmed.

Why do you shave these parts?
Coz.

What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?
Trimmed matters, especially downstairs, I also don't dig hairy man shoulders nor underarm woman jungles. I wouldn't tell someone else what to do but given an extreme; not enough hair is generally more attractive to me then too much hair.

Why?
Coz.

If you do not shave/wax any parts, why?
I like body hair just fine, it can stay where it wants to go, so long as it is tamed.

Have you or would you shave your partner?
People should not trust me to get too close to them with razors, it really is for the best, I'm not sadistic, just prone to accidentally hurting others when over excited.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

*What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?*
Legs, armpits, arms and other parts....

*Why do you shave/wax these parts?*
I feel more comfortable that way.

*Have you or would you shave your partner?*
If he asks me to do that then I can lend a hand but it's not something I will do with great hooray.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heather White Karnas said:


> "powder-puff" (all of it).. ..... his mommy-daddy buttons (all of it). ...


i can only guess what you mean by these names....are they really the names you use for them??? i am intrigued...lol


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

android654 said:


> NOt singling anyone out, but I've noticed a trend here. Is everyone genuinely embedded with the attitude "whatever they like is ok with me." I find it rather odd.


If they can get past my higher priorities then what they like isn't as much of an issue. If I like someone enough it's usually already ok. If I don't like them then it is irrelevant and none of my business. So yes.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

android654 said:


> NOt singling anyone out, but I've noticed a trend here. Is everyone genuinely embedded with the attitude "whatever they like is ok with me." I find it rather odd.


its not *just about* whether someone removes a portion of their body hair though is it? we are a sum of our parts

i think that *at the beginning,* what attracts or doesnt attract us, rules out lots of people who dont fit our desirable criteria be that through factors including personality, intellect, size/shape, facial features, hair colour, lack of it, beardiness, smooth leggediness, waxediness etc etc, so if 'whatever they like' is not ok with you, then you would end the relationship quite soon cos the sum of their parts, or even just one of their parts eg moustache, hairy armpits, shaved sixpence,... just wasnt right for you and it was a dealbreaker

*once you are 'in love/lust/infatuation' *with someone however, (or indeed once you have stopped being 'in love' and just plain love them) the little things can become immaterial, and once one is infatuated with another, anything they do/like/have becomes what you want, even if you didnt like it before, suddenly it becomes more attractive to you, because it is part of them, and anything they do is god/goddess-like and perfect in your lovestruck eyes.....there really is no explaining this but i think its kinda true

for example, i am not really into men with beards, but i know that if i fell in love with a man based on his personality/other attractive aspects of himself, suddenly his beard would become more attractive to me. similarly, if i were in a long term relationship eg married with a non-beardy man, then years down the line, my loved one decided to grow a beard, then i would probably be ok with it, unless he grew one and i really didnt like it, then i would tell him i didnt think it suited him but it wouldnt be a deal breaker (or at least i'd like to think i am not quite that shallow)

i prefer men with chest hair and i was never really into the idea of guys trimming their chest hair and getting more smooth down there, but that is what my bf likes to do, and so i am honestly fine with it, its what he wants to do, and its just part of the package .... so whatever ...


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

ariana20 said:


> i can only guess what you mean by these names....are they really the names you use for them??? i am intrigued...lol


Nope.. not the names I use when referring to a hoo-hoo and a worm usually.. but I wanted to use the more creative names that are in our family vocabulary in reference to a wiener and a biscuit... It depends on the context as to which names I use in reference to a bird and a kitty... but these are some of the more kid-friendly/public-friendly names for a va-jay-jay and a falice. :tongue:


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heather White Karnas said:


> Nope.. not the names I use when referring to a hoo-hoo and a worm usually.. but I wanted to use the more creative names that are in our family vocabulary in reference to a wiener and a biscuit... It depends on the context as to which names I use in reference to a bird and a kitty... but these are some of the more kid-friendly/public-friendly names for a va-jay-jay and a falice. :tongue:


well i never heard those specific names before, and they truly made me laugh in any case, but especially when i imagined you both using them affectionately to each other 'during the act' so to speak


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Falice? lulz. Not even going to correct that, it's so great.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

ariana20 said:


> well i never heard those specific names before, and they truly made me laugh in any case, but especially when i imagined you both using them affectionately to each other 'during the act' so to speak


LOL.. I laughed at that thought too... 

no.. in the throws of passion my ex-SO and I were pretty crude in our choice of names for our 'love-parts' and I would feel rude saying/writing those names (or even those words for that matter) in public. :blushed:

EDIT: When referring to these parts with my kids we call it a 'hoo-hoo' and a 'thingy' usually, along with (for boobs): nips when they are young and have no breasts, buds when they are starting to grow, boobies when they are grown but are on the smaller side, and boobs when they are grown but on the larger side... LOL.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate pet names for body parts. It makes it feel like that body part is even more obscene because you can't refer to it by name. Every time I see "vajayjay" I get irritated. Random.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I hate pet names for body parts. It makes it feel like that body part is even more obscene because you can't refer to it by name. Every time I see "vajayjay" I get irritated. Random.


certain names make me cringe.. I understand your hatred for pet names though.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I hate pet names for body parts. It makes it feel like that body part is even more obscene because you can't refer to it by name. Every time I see "vajayjay" I get irritated. Random.


I agree, there's no need to use words like that.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I agree, there's no need to use words like that.


Giggling because of you guys..... 

I have that compulsion though unfortunately for some I guess.. I just feel too awekward calling body parts by thier 'proper' names.. such as vagina, labia, penis, scrotum (unless using it to be funny because it's a funny word), breasts, testicles, etc. These words were assigned (by someone else) to personal private parts of our bodies AKA _my body parts_ and those of the people whom I love.. therefore I refer to those parts in an affectionate way, I guess to show that I love every part of the ones that I love, and to personalize it. I have a weird feeling in anatomy class about how scientific and generalized scientists and doctors make our own personal, beautiful, fun, cool bodies. Like we are all just the same body because we all have the same parts. I don't have a conscious problem with it at the time just that it's in my subconscious during the time and makes me feel awkward about it. Makes me wanna hurry up and personalize my body and the ones of whom I love. Also I appreciate that doctors and scientists can be so formal and impersonal about it otherwise I would be uncomfortable going to the doctor.. HAHA.

I also have a tendency to say things like boogies/bugars/boogers instead of mucus, poop or turds instead of feces, butt/buns/ass instead of gluteous maximus, etc. 

We all do it to some extent.. who wants to go around sounding like a doctor all the time? Well not me anyways..


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephen said:


> What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?


Face and I also trim the nether region



Stephen said:


> Why do you shave/wax these parts?


Face: I need to look professional for work
Nether Region: I don't like it looking too crazy down there.



Stephen said:


> What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?


Pits, Legs, Trim the Nether Lands (Don't like totally shaved)



Stephen said:


> Why?


I like smooth legs, pits, and a maintained nether region. I guess if you were to think of it as a hygiene factor in the Two-factor Theory it makes more sense.



Stephen said:


> If you do not shave/wax any parts, why?


Not sure exactly how to answer this based on the question. Here is my best effort. I do not shave my legs, arm pits, stomach, chest, or head because I don't feel a need to. Maybe I should note that at one point or another I have shaved all of these.



Stephen said:


> Have you or would you shave your partner?


I have not. I might if she asked me to.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

*What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?*
Just my face

*Why do you shave/wax these parts?*
Because although I try to grow a beard maybe once a year being kinda blonde limits the visibility of my facial hair. Having it patchy just looks a mess so most of it has to go every 2-3 days, once it's fully visible.

*What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?*
I don't know.

*Why?*
Not being very sociable and living in a "civilised" country means that I've never seen a potentially attractive female with properly hairy armpits/arms/legs to form an opinion. I can say that my mum's German friend who has hairy armpits is not attractive, but that's probably a coincidence (18+ years older). 

As to genitalia so long as I can see what I'm doing I don't think there would be a problem. I mean you can't get a hairball without it being loose so combed rather than shaved would be a necessity if she was hairy. Hopefully she'd know how to maintain herself.

*If you do not shave/wax any parts, why?*
I'm not a very hairy guy and am comfortable with what I have. If a partner wasn't I'd trim down below but this thread suggests shaving is not a fun experience!

*Have you or would you shave your partner?*
Nope, but as with anything that's not fun but needs(?) doing I'd be happy to.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

ariana20 said:


> i think that *at the beginning,* what attracts or doesnt attract us, rules out lots of people who dont fit our desirable criteria be that through factors including personality, intellect, size/shape, facial features, hair colour, lack of it, beardiness, smooth leggediness, waxediness etc etc, so if 'whatever they like' is not ok with you, then you would end the relationship quite soon cos the sum of their parts, or even just one of their parts eg moustache, hairy armpits, shaved sixpence,... just wasnt right for you and it was a dealbreaker


Your whole post was excellent, you've expressed my thoughts on this better than I did. I especially wanted to draw attention to this paragraph, because it was not only great but very, very amusing. I want to go and add beardiness, leggediness, and waxediness to all my posts in some way. I'm also going to have to say I really enjoyed your use of "sixpence" here.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

..................................... oops sorry wrong thread


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?
I shave my face and i trim my pubic hair.


 Why do you shave/wax these parts?
Face -because i can't grow a viking beard yet and pubic hair because it gets "complicated" after a certain degree, i usually keep it trimmed.


 What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?
Armpits, pussy (unless it's red or blonde hair - they *have* to keep that) and legs , i'm a leg man.


 Why?
Black body hair is disgusting to me.



 Have you or would you shave your partner?
Nope, it's disgusting to me, specially if the hair is black.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?
None.

What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?
I prefer no shaving, however it's personal and I expect them to do what's comfortable for them.


If you do not shave/wax any parts, why?
I like my body and its bodily functions, and if society thinks arm pit hair is disgusting - that's just fine with me. I'm quite happy to let them feel that because I'm not ashamed of my body I'm somehow dirty or a monster. I feel more like a woman when I let my body do it's own thing.



Have you or would you shave your partner?
Nope.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

LittleHawk said:


> What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?
> None.
> 
> What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?
> ...


Could you describe to me the intrinsic motivational factors of your choice?

Not ashamed of my body is pretty vague.

Just curious.

Do you follow fashion, do you follow trends?


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't fallow fashion and I don't follow trends. It's my body to do with what I want. I've had experiences - mostly negative- towards not shaving because it's such a norm for people to shave. You never turn on tv and see hairy women and I think the media portrays smooth to be beautiful, which is fine, but why should women with hair automatically be devalued for that reason? I'm not saying everybody is that way inclined, I just find it a bit sad.

By not ashamed I mean I LIKE that I have hair. It means my body is doing exactly what it's supposed to be doing and I'm quite alright with that.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

LittleHawk said:


> I don't fallow fashion and I don't follow trends. It's my body to do with what I want. I've had experiences - mostly negative- towards not shaving because it's such a norm for people to shave. You never turn on tv and see hairy women and I think the media portrays smooth to be beautiful, which is fine, but why should women with hair automatically be devalued for that reason? I'm not saying everybody is that way inclined, I just find it a bit sad.
> 
> By not ashamed I mean I LIKE that I have hair. It means my body is doing exactly what it's supposed to be doing and I'm quite alright with that.


While i respect your attitude for not shaving and liking yourself that way, your other approach makes no sense to me.

Our way of life is very different from our cavemen days, the hair thing is pretty useless and so is the fat storing that makes the western people so fat.

But you can make a statement with it, sure, for yourself and others.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> While i respect your attitude for not shaving and liking yourself that way, your other approach makes no sense to me.
> 
> Our way of life is very different from our cavemen days, the hair thing is pretty useless and so is the fat storing that makes the western people so fat.
> 
> But you can make a statement with it, sure, for yourself and others.


It doesn't have to make sense to you, no one owes you an explanation.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Eerie said:


> It doesn't have to make sense to you, no one owes you an explanation.


 Oh no u didn't !


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Romascu said:


> What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?
> Armpits, pussy (unless it's red or blonde hair - they *have* to keep that) and legs , i'm a leg man.
> 
> 
> ...


They have to? What would give you the right to tell them what hair they must or must not keep?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> They have to? What would give you the right to tell them what hair they must or must not keep?


 It was an expression meant to express (that's what expressions do) how much i like red or blonde pubic hair on a girl.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Romascu said:


> It was an expression meant to express (that's what expressions do) how much i like red or blonde pubic hair on a girl.


Fair enough, I misunderstood you.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

*Why do you want this information?!*


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

col said:


> *Why do you want this information?!*


I find it interesting to hear people's thoughts on the practice of body hair removal. It's one of those things that I think a lot of people do without really thinking about why.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Theres nowhere I dont stay trim really. Depending on area I trim from #1 on the clippers to whatever the clippers are with no attachment - it varies. The only place I shave with a razor is my face, as a) I find razors cant cause some iritation, especially where you have clothes rubbing and b) I dont necessarily want to be bare - but just clean and tidy. Its for comfort and hygene.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a lucky guy who isn't very hairy, except for my legs. I make furry jokes about it. For example: "Last year, I donated my leg hair to Locks of Love. They declared bankruptcy and gave me an I.O.U.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hairy men are awesome


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

What parts of your body do you shave/wax (skip question if you are not comfortable)?
Face, a few errant hairs on my arms/shoulders, and the back of my neck when those fine little hairs get excessively long.

Why do you shave/wax these parts?
Appearance. I like the way I look when I have a clear delineation between hair and no hair.

What parts of your partner(s) would you prefer they shave/wax?/Why?
Face at least. And at least trimming of armpits and pubic hair. I prefer shaved armpits, but some hair is fine - it's just when it's longer and thicker than mine that I get weirded out.

If you do not shave/wax any parts, why?
People are hairy; deal with it - I hate this hairless everything trend that's going on right now. I am furry head to toe (except my back) and I like it. I had someone comment on how curly my arm-hair was recently.
I really can't shave anything without getting hideous razorburn (with one unmentioned, bizarre, exception). Even shaving my face has been a struggle and I've resorted to shaving with a straight razor so that I can shave more than twice a week. I can now shave daily with almost 0 irritation and ingrowns. With a Mach3, it was awful. Ingrowns and razorburn for 3 days, and many dress shirt collars turned fuzzy because of it. I used to have to pick which day of the weekend I would shave for.

Have you or would you shave your partner?
Shaved an ex's legs. It was for the bonding experience more than getting it done. She said I took forever haha.

My only requests of my partners are to keep the hedges from turning into a jungle. And trimming is much different from shaving.


----------

